# Creatine nitrate ? your ?cutting edge? supplement is over 100 years old



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2011)

Creatine nitrate – your ‘cutting edge’ supplement is over 100 years old by Anthony Roberts It???s funny that so many things we think are ???unique???, ???novel??? or cutting edge, were actually discovered, synthesized, and described over a century ago. Recently, I happened to find out that Creatine nitrate falls into this category. I???ll preface this [...]

*Read More...*


----------

